# It's Here!!



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

To my amazement and surprise UPS delivered my iPad at 9am, woot!  I don't think they've ever delivered anything to me that early   I'm about to plug it in so I can play after it charges.  I HAVE to do housework and laundry while that happens.  Must.Resist.New.Toy. 

I have taken it out of the box and it is a beautiful thing


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DH got his this morning too - and UPS usually comes late afternoon here.  His is syncing now (to the backup of his old one).


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

My goal is to get my housework done so I can sit down and play before my out of town friend arrives for the night.  Guest room bedding is in the wash, have to clean the bathroom, vacuum and work on more laundry.  I did of course get it set up with my WiFi


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Holy cow, the screen is gorgeous. <3

I was first in like at FedEx this morning and walked out with it in hand at 8:40am. The parade of outbound FedEx Express trucks (which I assume to be chock full of these) was impressive.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats!  Have fun!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats to you all on your new acquisitions!  Very excited for you all!  Come back and let us know how you like your new toys and pics are always welcomed when you have the time.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The five I ordered for work showed up early, and in a period of less than 3 minutes (I was on the phone, so I couldn't go up to grab them immediately), no less than 4 people "helpfully" let me know they were here.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine too -FedEx was here before 1 --- this morning  I backed up my original iPad to my laptop and am restoring the new from there - I think I may have done something wrong though it doesn't look like it all moved over unless it will happen at the end of the restore... If not I will redo the original then redo the new  . 

My original is in an ottorbox defender case and this one has just the smart cover - boy does it feel light to me - can't wait to play with it later .. 

Edited to add - it looks like it is adding the apps are all showing up now - guess it was at the end of the restore ..


----------

